# What do you do for cardio?



## Jonny L (Apr 21, 2014)

I need to up my cardio, having done virtually none for 4 or 5 months. I just find it so bloody boring. Any suggestions to add some excitement? How about adding some bodyweight exercises in to my routine? More pushups, pull-ups, chins and variations of all of those? What'd you reckon?

Cheers!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I do HIIT type skipping. I've always loved skipping so its never been an issue of being "boring".


----------



## donkeytwonk (Apr 12, 2012)

I look after my 2 and 4 yr old, that's enough I think.


----------



## Jonny L (Apr 21, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> I do HIIT type skipping. I've always loved skipping so its never been an issue of being "boring".


Mm I've tried this before - I may give it another go, cheers!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I play football. I fúcking hate doing cardio without a ball to hunt :lol: But I do just go out in the forest and run now and then too.


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

I get on my bike and go for a cycle, hate cardio with no reason, so I'll cycle to see parents/friends etc


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Decrease my rest times to 30 seconds between sets....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

HIIT on stair master, and skipping intervals...knackerrrrring ..just do something 4/5 months is just being a lazy git! :whistling:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

pump the mrs, cardio every day


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Stationary bike and ipad, all the entertainment you need right there!

YouTube, Sky Go, Spotify, before you know it, 45mins done and jobs a good'un.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Not really a fan of Mike and CT but this is a good video.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't remember the last time I did cardio.

4 times a week gasping for breath and dear life from squat/dead etc is enough for me.


----------



## Target (Mar 19, 2014)

Anything that works my calves as well I do. Have a few episodes or a movie to watch while i'm doing it I find it unreal boring too :laugh:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Lift weights faster  naahhh... mainly Boxing, Crosstrainer.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

HIIT on the stairmaster or crosstrainer. time seems to fly due to the change in pace.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

I do HIIT with swimming


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hit on bike, fukcing slaughters me!


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Step / elliptical and 2 times per week running


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

30-45 mins fasted LISS on cross trainer 2-3 times a week and 15-20 mins HIIT on bike 1-2 times a week, both done at the gym, ear phones in and head down


----------

